# KIPOR 2000ti generators, ANY GOOD.



## kencocamper

KIPOR 2000ti generators - I am looking for new generator (my old honda ex350 not big enough any more), read about the Kipor 2000ti and thought they sounded ideal and very cheap, then I looked in the forums to see if anyone had tried them, does nobody have a good word for Kipor apart from those that sell them or can anybody suggest a good alternative that doesnt cost the earth like the Honda 2000 at nearly £1000, or maybe thats what I need to spend to get something decent, any suggestions, Ken :?


----------



## flyboy

I bought one at the York show,because I was in a rush I didn´t try it out, got it home and it would not run. Took it back to the supplier in Preston and they exchanged it no problem I have used it on this trip, currently in Spain for winter and it works a treat. mine cost 350pounds (no damned pound sign on these Spannish key boards!!! )
Best of luck

Flyboy


----------



## kencocamper

Hi flyboy, 
.many thanks for your reply, I was thinking of buying one when I saw your first message in the forums and got a bit worried, then after seeing another guy had the same problem and another had changed his 3 times then I was really put off, anyway glad yours is OK now, we spent 4 months in spain last winter and decided we needed a bigger genny before we go back again after xmas, hope you are enjoying your stay
kind regards, ken
PS. nobody seams to be coming up with a good alternative.


----------



## daveandcarol

Did you get a Kipor in the end?

I'm looking at buying a Kipor shortly. Can't decide whether to spend the extra for the Ti or just have the Tc? :roll: 

Can anyone comment?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## kencocamper

hi dave, havnt got one yet but going to spain shortly and must get one before we go, i am unsure wether to get a 2000ti or a 3000ti, i think the ti is better if you are going to use tv and computers etc on the 240 volts direct from the genny and i think i probably need a 3000 to run air con
kind regards
ken


----------



## daveandcarol

If you're unsure about getting a 2000 or a 3000 and your power consumption is border line, I would go for the 3000.

I'm pretty sure that a generator running at it's full rated load is going to be alot noisier and the engine won't last as long.

I'm not conviced that a Ti is required to run a laptop. All modern laptops use a switch mode power supply and this should ensure that the voltage to the laptop itself is good. I may fit a surge protector as a precaution.

Anyone else have any comments on this....?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Pusser

Are these made in Israel


----------



## daveandcarol

They're made in China.


----------



## Pusser

daveandcarol said:


> They're made in China.


Alrighty and thanks for that. Ying Yon Kipur Ltd.


----------



## 89274

if you buy one of these at shepton do thay come with oil as i want one i will take petrol but i dent know if thay have oil in if someone could please let me know thanks jack :roll:


----------



## joe2369

i have just took delivery of a kipore 3000dc in the hope if batteries get low just plug in side of van and get electric and recharge batteries at same time seems a bit big though 26 kg do i have anything to worry about . I do have all the toys 2 tv s lcd 15" and 8" games consul microwave 700w. lights and wot not and all the bits of a in 6 berth van. please help shall i just sell this on or ?
your opinion is greatly recived I know i dont post much but read plenty


----------



## teensvan

Hi All.

Bought a Kipor 2000 this time last year. It has started and run ok for us each time we have used it .

steve & ann ------- teensvan.


----------



## 96509

*Kipor - Confidence based on experience*

I gathered quite a bit of experience using genterators during December when my Rotary Club mounted its annual Santa collection. We ran two Sleighs, each with lights and an audio system powered by a generator. We ran the generators for a total of well over 100 hours, part of the time on a trailer being towed around housing estates.

We went through seven generators in total before we dropped on the best options. All part of life's learning curve.

One of the generators we used was a Kipor 2000ti, the yellow one which has the smoother output. It behaved extremely well and *I can thoroughly recommend it*. Apart from a little trouble starting once or twice, probably poor technique on our part, it never missed a beat. It ran on almost full load for about 2.5 hours before needing more petrol. It would make a very good MH standby generator.

*Maintainance is important!*

Generators need oil changes after 20-50 hours and at least once per season, preferably before winter lay up. If you leave any petrol at all in a generator when it is not in regular use it should have fuel stabiliser added to the tank. Buy this at Machine Mart. If you buy a generator but hardly ever use it and give it no maintainence and no fuel stabiliser, don't expect it to start when you find yourself needing it.

One of the big advantages of these "suitcase" type portable generators is that they are easy to take in for professional repair or maintainance. The man who does lawnmowers in your local area will probably do generators too.

*You can use the same generator for power cuts at home*

The same generator you buy for your MH will also serve as a standy power supply at your home if you organise yourself to be able to make use of it. You will need a safe way of connecting it to the house circuits (using a cable with a plug both ends works but is illegal) and you MUST switch off your house main switch before attempting to use it. (Otherwise your little generator will be trying to drive the National Grid!) I connect the generator via the garage's power circuit and as well as switching off the main power switch at the consumer unit, I trip the circuit brealers to those house circuits which are non-essential and which the generator would not be able to cope with. Even a 1 kw generator will run your central heating pump, the TV and a couple of lights, which is enough to make a big comfort difference. Unless you have a very big generator you will have to switch off the freezers and possibly also your fridge.

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## Scotjimland

Good post Stuart .. I never saw the bit about using two plugs ... honest :wink:


----------



## daveandcarol

*My advice on Kipor geneators....*

My only advice on Kipor generators is don't buy one mail order. Go and collect it in person and see it working before parting with your cash!

It's true, you get what you pay for. They are cheap and cheerful but do the job and at approx. a third of the price of a Honda maybe worth a try.

I've just bought one and it arrived by courier today. Wouldn't start at first but I eventually found a kinked fuel pipe behind the front panel. Starts first pull now and runs sweet, I'm going to do some 'on load' tests tomorrow.

Whilst I had the front panel off, I also noticed that some of the connections on the back of the output sockets don't look too clever, I'm going to rework them.

Looks like routing of the fuel pipes and some cables isn't too good, rubbing on sharp edges, etc. Not too clever with the vibration. 8O I will have a look at reworking them.

But all in all, I paid £250 for a Kipor 3000TC (2.3kw) and if I get some good use out of it whilst full timing, I'll be happy.

See ya, Dave.


----------



## Horsey

DaveandCarol, would love to know where you bought that genny for £250. Any chance you can let me know?

Regards

Ian


----------



## daveandcarol

I got mine from ebay.....have a look and just search for Kipor.


----------



## 89194

*Kipor 3000tc*

Hi Daveand Carol,

Out of interest, where did you find a 3000tc for £250? And with your mail order comment in mind, does anyone know anywhere close to the Midlands motorway network where you can buy one from a shop?

John.


----------



## daveandcarol

I bought a Kipor 3000TC on ebay for £250, it was advertised as been refurbished.

When it arrived it looked just like new and was in the original box.

I've just had a look and the guy I bought isn't selling any at the moment. If I see any more I'll let you know.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## joe2369

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-KIPOR-KGE...593026240QQcategoryZ46412QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i got 1 from this guy great service works fine and new tried and tested before post oil has to be removed fpr shipping reasons £280 posted or he does do bid and they may go for a bit less he does do pickup too


----------



## Sagedog

*Cheap Kipor*

have been reading as much as poss on small 1-2 KW genies as we plan to buy one for extended wild camping and more esp for our silly skiing forays.

I know there will be more replies about noise and suitability etc but i will use it as little as poss and only at a suitable hour of the day.

I have found some good reviews about the Kipor range and have pretty much made up my mind to go for the 2kw ti version does anyone think that the prices will be very much better at Peterborough than the one I have found in my local tractor shop?? North Wales Tractors

KGE 1000TI £199 
KGE 2000TI £317 prices inc vat and as they are down t'road I can pick up and see it running and all sorted.

Suppose if I wait til Peterborough and the prices are no good the price will always be in Tractor shop.

Enough of the waffle, got to do some work :wink: see you all at show.


----------



## motorhomenicky

Tool station sell these, they are a bit like screwfix

regards

nick


----------



## 98064

*Stuart, very interesting re powering one's home in power cut*

Slightly off topic but plugging a geni into one's house......

How safe, literalty a 3 pin plug on both ends, fuse to protect (size) and any other comments?

Mum and Dad live in a kinda remote place a lose power now and again and this process had crossed my mind. Obviously I accept this would be unofficial advice and also would be interested in the legal issue.

Si.


----------



## 101192

Hi all,

Stumbled across this thread when searching Google a few weeks ago for info on the Kipor 3000TC. I picked up a 3000TC from EBAY and have been very very pleased with it. I purchased it primarily for using when out working during the winter (running flood lights & test equipment at remote sites) and also because I am currently looking at buying either a motorhome or a caravan.

What I never expected was to use the generator to back up my mains supply. We had a power cut yesterday that lasted for some 12 hours, I ran the generator for 10 hours of that power cut on just 2 gallons of fuel! The generator ran faultlessly throughout and powered everything in the house including the fridge & freezer with no problem. I was the only house for miles with the lights on 

Anyway, I guess the reason for my post is just to say that if you are looking for a cheap & cheerfull generator for occasional use then the Kipor 300TC is a good machine for the money.


----------



## 100512

I have a Kipor 3000Ti too, its a really great genny, well built and works well. Alos it is very inexpensive.


----------

